# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Fireplace removal?

## Shedhand

G'day all
Got the builders coming in soon. I have a question before they start. We have an old house (1948) with a brick fireplace & wooden mantles in the kitchen and another in the lounge room. Our architect suggests we keep the exposed outside chimney as a feature. SWMBOATT wants rid of the fireplaces though. Is it possible to remove the fireplace from inside the rooms and retain the outside chimney structure? both are obviously on outside walls. If its possible I want to do it myself as I'm on a tight budget due to unforeseen  :Wink:  :Wink:  overruns on the shed.
Cheers
Any advice is appreciated and without liability.

----------


## namtrak

I've removed 3 chimneys from here (2 were joined) and my bet is that you can't remove half of it. 
Some photos would be handy - particularly from top down - that will show the inner and outer chimney walls 
Cheers

----------


## johnc

Generally no, you don't want the chimney toppling into the lounge room after removing the face bricks. Get a brickie in to have a look and get some advice before deciding on tearing it down. The answer is maybe, maybe not, I bet that helps a lot. 
John.

----------


## ozwinner

Piccies would help, then we can advise the bestest way.   

> Is it possible to remove the fireplace from inside the rooms and retain the outside chimney structure? both are obviously on outside walls. .

  
Ok just read the post properly. 
If you are talking about the fire surround only, then yes.
The chimneys would stay? :confused:  
Then just plaster over the fire place opening.  :Cool:   
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## Shedhand

> Piccies would help, then we can advise the bestest way.    
> Ok just read the post properly. 
> If you are talking about the fire surround only, then yes.
> The chimneys would stay? :confused:  
> Then just plaster over the fire place opening.   
> Al

  Here's the pics guys. The fireplace inside which is currently boarded up and proud of the lath and plaster wall by 75mm and the chimney outside.
Cheers

----------


## ozwinner

> Here's the pics guys. The fireplace inside which is currently boarded up and proud of the lath and plaster wall by 75mm and the chimney outside.
> Cheers

  Whip it out old fella, there is nothing structural insde the room. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## namtrak

Yep, rip it out and you could probably build a cupboard of some sort in the space as well.  There will be a lintel under the bricks that are sitting on their ends.  You could just bloster the bricks off which are embedded back in the chimney 
Doesn't seem like a very deep chimney?  How deep are your walls?

----------


## Shedhand

> Yep, rip it out and you could probably build a cupboard of some sort in the space as well.  There will be a lintel under the bricks that are sitting on their ends.  You could just bloster the bricks off which are embedded back in the chimney 
> Doesn't seem like a very deep chimney?  How deep are your walls?

  Thanks Oz and Nam. Wall thickness is 100mm + thickness of lath and plaster.
Cheers  :Wink:

----------

